# .



## Rusty_Raccoon (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

I forget if he addresses it in this part of the episode or another part, but the Oscars and other awards also tend to lean slightly racist, but money talks louder than bigotry in this game.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 23, 2019)

Black Panter and Bohemian Rhapsody are nominated for best picture right besides Green Book and Roma. 
Hollywood is a joke without punchline...


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 23, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> I mean really? It's obvious they're only nominating it cause of representation and not the actual quality of the fuckin movie. Representation is good, obviously, but that shouldn't be the only defining factor on a movie's quality.
> 
> I think even worse for me was the fact that Hereditary wasn't even nominated for anything, which is a shame since I thought, besides the spooky ghost haunting stuff, it's a pretty fuckin great look at loss and mental illness, and the most disturbing parts come from the non paranormal stuff, kind of a "true" horror movie in a way.
> 
> tl;dr the oscars are dumb and I don't know why I force myself to care



wished the oscar dies in a few years. getting real fed up with their bullshit.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh God, look at what I found.

One of the Best Picture nominees is Spike Lee's Blackkklansman. Spike Lee is the evil man that released this horror upon the world.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jan 23, 2019)

I was excited for its costume design nomination, but best picture is pushing it for a superhero film. That said, Oscars could stand to be less white. The lineup this year is just really jumbled and discordant it feels like.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

I would have nominated Hardcore Henry. I don't care what you haters think. That movie was awesome! An action movie about a cyborg featuring gun fights, car chases, parkor, and an evil villain with psychic powers, all from first person point of view? How is that not the shit?!

Just look at this! Is this not amazing!?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

I would have nominated Black Panther, but I also would have wanted to nominate Bandersnatch.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2019)

I really liked Roma...have not seen a film I liked as much in some years. I'm not really into superhero or action films but it seems Black Panther did break the mold and should pick up an award or two.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 23, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I was excited for its costume design nomination, but best picture is pushing it for a superhero film. That said, Oscars could stand to be less white. The lineup this year is just really jumbled and discordant it feels like.


Race shouldn't even be an issue.  Oscars should be based on quality.  If people are voting for movies based on race, that is another issue altogether.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 23, 2019)

i enjoy capeshit once in awhile since i have the mind of a gold fish and bright explosions entice me but i do feel these films shouldn't really be oscar bait unless it's more than just some action movie. i personally found black panther to be boring in some areas and i even say it felt a tad like the lion king in some areas. fitting considering marvel is owned by disney.


----------



## Simo (Jan 23, 2019)

For a fan of more artsy and often foreign films I tend to pretty meh abour the oscars. Give me Cannes, Venice or The Montreal awards any day over these!


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't tend to watch films much since i don't care about 90% of them. doesn't help that i can't find more free means to watch them so i just watch animated films and shows more. but i agree, i tend to like more non-oscar award shows more.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 23, 2019)

I get tired of movies winning based upon politics or race.  It defeats the whole purpose of the Oscars.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 23, 2019)

I just hope Avengers: Infinity War is nominated..


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 23, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I get tired of movies winning based upon politics or race.  It defeats the whole purpose of the Oscars.


Welcome to the Oscars. Where merit doesn't matter, only the colour of your skin and your gender. It's why the Oscars is a joke, and most awards these days are.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> I just hope Avengers: Infinity War is nominated..


*FloofyPuggles is typing.....*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 23, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I get tired of movies winning based upon politics or race.  It defeats the whole purpose of the Oscars.



Don't forget how stupid the voting system is. 
When voting for best movie judges are tasked with ranking the nominees in order of favorites and least favorites, a movie needs to receive 50% approval in order to win best movie. 
Now the problem is that if a movie doesn't get 50% the movie with the least amount of votes gets removed and it's approval gets transferred to the next favorite movie in list, this keeps happening until a winner is picked.
This creates a rat race for not only being a favorite but also to not be the least favorite, this is why during Oscars season we always see so many articles about why X movie stole a script or something like that


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> *FloofyPuggles is typing.....*


*Floofy Puggles is still typing...*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jan 23, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Race shouldn't even be an issue.  Oscars should be based on quality.  If people are voting for movies based on race, that is another issue altogether.


I mean, it's an incredibly multifaceted issue that includes but it not limited to which movie get funding, who gets cast, marketing, distribution, and perceived "value". The fact that Black Panther was _unique _in how much of the cast and crew were poc this year speaks to a lack of poc in the movie industry writ large let alone their awards.

Yeah, don't vote for something based on race alone, but it wouldn't be such a blatant diversity pick if it wasn't the token black film. Does that make sense? I'm not sure I'm explaining myself well.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to the Oscars. Where merit doesn't matter, only the colour of your skin and your gender. It's why the Oscars is a joke, and most awards these days are.





Keefur said:


> I get tired of movies winning based upon politics or race.  It defeats the whole purpose of the Oscars.


The Oscars are actually notorious for being biased towards predominantly white films, but the underlying factor in winning the oscars has always been money.

Black Panther actually explored some interesting concepts, but most people don't comprehend them because they are alien to people that haven't been exposed to those antagonisms. Killmonger is one of the best written black antagonists I've ever seen, and fits the role of well intentioned extremist without it being corney or racist. The struggle between progress and tradition, and the fears of being culturally assimilated are played out well, especially in portraying the difference in generations. 

But a lot of white people are out of touch with many of the underlying themes of the movie, because they've never seen them, experienced them, or really learned from and listened to those who have. 

Now there are things I must criticize in the movie, and by things I mean the pacing and special effects. They definitely did better with the special effects for Wakanda in infinity war. 

Ifinity war is mired by unlampshaded plotholes galore, and Thanos feels way to stupid to be in the position he's in. His motives are poorly constructed, and his emptions are hardly communicated. And a few of the fight scenes are so many levels of shark jumping it isn't funny. The movie also lacked character focus on many big players, with Stark, Thor, and Dr Strange taking center stage; while the rest of the characters felt like side characters at best. Wakanda felt like a throwaway setting for the fight, which has some unfortunate implications on the whole. The lack of actual use of proper middle ages tactics by the Wakandans was utterly dissapointing as a military battle guy. 

Still, Infinity war had infinitely more meme material I guess. 

But none of this matters to Oscar voters, because the deciding factor has always been bribes. And we all know who's got the most money to throw around in the current pool.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2019)

I haven't seen the movie yet. I understand it's unusual though for 'block buster' films to be nominated in the oscars.

Here's a song about it. ;D







Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Ifinity war is mired by unlampshaded plotholes galore, and Thanos feels way to stupid to be in the position he's in. His motives are poorly constructed, and his emptions are hardly communicated. And a few of the fight scenes are so many levels of shark jumping it isn't funny. The movie also lacked character focus on many big players, with Stark, Thor, and Dr Strange taking center stage; while the rest of the characters felt like side characters at best. Wakanda felt like a throwaway setting for the fight, which has some unfortunate implications on the whole. The lack of actual use of proper middle ages tactics by the Wakandans was utterly dissapointing as a military battle guy.



I like Marvel movies because they have a sexy raccoon in them.


----------



## Aznig (Jan 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I like Marvel movies because they have a sexy raccoon in them.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 23, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I mean, it's an incredibly multifaceted issue that includes but it not limited to which movie get funding, who gets cast, marketing, distribution, and perceived "value". The fact that Black Panther was _unique _in how much of the cast and crew were poc this year speaks to a lack of poc in the movie industry writ large let alone their awards.
> 
> Yeah, don't vote for something based on race alone, but it wouldn't be such a blatant diversity pick if it wasn't the token black film. Does that make sense? I'm not sure I'm explaining myself well.


Don't worry about it. I understand where you're coming from. IMO I find it annoying that some POC actors/actresses are cast in what is essentially just bad movies and/or roles. And it does them a rather large disservice, not to mention the movie they are cast in. You could have the perfect actor/actress in one movie but be a bad one in another.

One should always find the best actor/actress for the role, and race/gender shouldn't even be a factor unless it's a role their race and/or gender is actually relevant. An example would be an African Warlord in Africa, during the Ming Dynasty in China, or the Middle-Ages in Europe, as examples.

One should also keep in mind the demographic ratios: Around 12.7%-ish is African American, and some nearly 77% is white.

And no. I hate the idea of being the "token black guy" if I was black, and was added just for diversity's sake. It's insulting in a lot of ways.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 29, 2019)

*Lets be clear here. Black Panther is a B grade popcorn movie. You know it, I know it, vegetable lasagna knows it. *


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Lets be clear here. Black Panther is a B grade popcorn movie. You know it, I know it, vegetable lasagna knows it. *


Strongly Disagree


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Strongly Disagree



*Well the thing you're forgetting is. Me a Dog. *


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Strongly Disagree





FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Well the thing you're forgetting is. Me a Dog. *


He's got you there Misha

Looks like this arguments over


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> He's got you there Misha
> 
> Looks like this arguments over


I bear to differ.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 29, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I bear to differ.


 !!!


----------

